# Klasse Zeit



## kindzo (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo erstamls!

ich brauche Hilfe bei einer HÜ!
ich muss eine Klasse erstellen "Zeit", Die KLasse Zeit muss eine Zeitinformation (Stunde,Minute,Sekunde) verwalten. Es muss eine Funktion für das Ausgeaben der Zeit geschrieben werden (Ausgabeformat: ss mm hh) Die main Funktion muss Zeitinformation aus der Kommandozeile (max .5 ) übernehmen, in einem Array abspeichern und danach ausgeben.


----------



## ARadauer (4. Mai 2010)

Wir machen hier eigentlich keine Hausübungen.. und schon gar nicht bei so einem Titel...

Zeig ein wenig Eigeniniative, dann wird dir sicher geholfen...


----------



## kindzo (4. Mai 2010)

ja tut mir leid aber ich habe wirklich keinen plan wie das gehen könnte!
ich flehe dich an bitte hilf mir oder zeig mir wenigstens einen ansatz wie das gehen könnte....
Lg Mario


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Mai 2010)

Wo ist die Frage? =)

edit:

so geht das^^


```
public class Time{

}
```


----------



## kindzo (4. Mai 2010)

ja danke für die info! aber kannst mir das nicht bisschen genauer zeigen wie das gehen könnte...
ich bitte dich..


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Mai 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Zeig ein wenig Eigeniniative, dann wird dir sicher geholfen...



..........


----------



## SlaterB (4. Mai 2010)

wie man grundsätzlich beliebige Klassen erstellt und zumindest paar Attribute deklariert + einfache Methoden schreibt steht z.B. unter
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 6 Eigene Klassen schreiben
da kannst du genauso gut lernen wie an deiner aktuellen Aufgaben bzw. noch besser mit zig Seiten Hilfe während hier kaum jemand mehr als 3 Sätze sagen wird

wenn du zur Aufgabe gar nichts sagen kannst außer dass sie jemand bitte machen soll, passiert dazu (zumeist) auch gar nichts


----------

